# Clothing layers?



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

This Sunday is my first brivet of the season and am wondering what you'd recommended for layers? Starting temp should be mid 30's F and will continue to climb till low to mid 50's ( mileage 100k). This is what I was thinking: toe covers, mid weight bib pants, long sleeve uninsulated base layer, Jersey, arm warmers, vest, head band to cover my ears, full finger gloves, 1/2 finger gloves being carried. Any suggestions? I keep debating on bibs with leg warmers. Thanks


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

JSWhaler said:


> This Sunday is my first brivet of the season and am wondering what you'd recommended for layers? Starting temp should be mid 30's F and will continue to climb till low to mid 50's ( mileage 100k). This is what I was thinking: toe covers, mid weight bib pants, long sleeve uninsulated base layer, Jersey, arm warmers, vest, head band to cover my ears, full finger gloves, 1/2 finger gloves being carried. Any suggestions? I keep debating on bibs with leg warmers. Thanks


 I like 

Shorts..you can defacate without removing your whole kit, possibly dropping stuff into the Port-o-pot.

For that temp range I would wear a full zip smart wool longsleeve jersey and a wind vest, with a wind/rain softshell jacket for the descents or any squalls. I push up the sleeves or lower the zip to regulate my internal temp.

I don't take both types of glove. If my hands get hot, I take my full finger ones right off.

Leg warmers...or knee warmers..

Wool socks..

A light ski type hat...


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd tape my vents too. It's easy to rip off the tape as it gets warmer. I use 1.5" blue painters tape, fwiw.


----------



## Marcus75 (Feb 17, 2004)

I did the Solvang last weekend and the weather was great! (high 30s in morning and 60s later)

I bought me some high end base layer (Craft) for cool condition and they really work!

Also an ASSO knee warmers, not as heavy as the leg warmers. 

Of course, got to have the arm warmers all the way! 

Jacket might be good!


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

From what I've read and advice I've been given I think the following will work.
Toe covers, with my normal cycling socks- covers to be removed as the day warms.
bib tights
long sleeve compression top- wicks and provides some insulation
short sleeve jersey (I don't own a long sleeve)
arm warmers
wind vest
smartwool cap under my helmet- removed as I warm up
full finger gloves- removed as I warm up
I'll also bring a full pair of mid weight bib tights incase I get to the start and am freezing- to be left in the car.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

JSWhaler said:


> This Sunday is my first brivet of the season and am wondering what you'd recommended for layers?


Whatever you've been wearing in training at the expected temps should be fine. Just check your clothing log and follow it; trust yourself.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Well if anyone cares, completed my first Brevet of the season. 4:35 for 100k. It would have been less, but the 62 miles grew to 78 miles by accident (stupid street signs). I was hoping for under 4 hours, but getting lost didn't help. I still finished 9th from the field of 50+.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

JSWhaler said:


> Well if anyone cares, completed my first Brevet of the season. 4:35 for 100k. It would have been less, but the 62 miles grew to 78 miles by accident (stupid street signs). I was hoping for under 4 hours, but getting lost didn't help. I still finished 9th from the field of 50+.


Every time you complete one it's a victory! Well done.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

JSWhaler said:


> I still finished 9th from the field of 50+.


I hope you understand that the rest of the field was not racing against you. That's the essence of brevets.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm doing my first half century in the morrow and the temps will be in the mid 30'sF the whole ride (I'm riding from 0100HRS to 0600HRS).

Here's my set up:

1) Winter bib bottom
2) Winter long sleeve top
3) Rain jacket w/removable hood
4) 3mm neoprene calf-high kayak socks
5) 3.5 neoprene rafting gloves
6) Cycle shoes
7) 3mm neoprene shoe covers
8) Helmet, taped-covered Sheldon-style


This will be the first time I've ridden beyond 2 HRS so it'll also be my first time eating while riding. 

One thing I've noticed when I've done 30 mile rides (All at night in sub 40*F temp) is that I start to cool off about 30 min before the end of my ride. And I think it's because I've recovered from the ride and am winding down. With eating I know that the body warms up so it'll be interesting to see what happens after the second hour with my body dealing with the ride AND digesting food/fuel.

I figured I give myself 5 HRS to do the half century.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

cda 455 said:


> I'm doing my first half century in the morrow and the temps will be in the mid 30'sF the whole ride (I'm riding from 0100HRS to 0600HRS).


That's your problem. Don't ride before 9am.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

sometimerider said:


> That's your problem. Don't ride before 9am.


Why is that?


----------



## cleaner11 (Jul 21, 2011)

*re*

Every time you complete one it's a victory! Well done.


----------

